# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Лекции Е.М. Шиталанга Гауранги прабху

## Вишну-рата дас

http://www.vedamedia.ru/lektsii-i-se...iya-bozhestvam
Пять анг (частей) в поклонении Божествам

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

http://www.vedamedia.ru/lektsii-i-se...iya-bozhestvam
Важность процесса поклонения Божествам

http://www.vedamedia.ru/lektsii-i-se...ety-na-voprosy
Ответы на вопросы по Арчане

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Зачем нам служить Богу:

----------


## Вишну-рата дас



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

спасибо!!!
А можно что-то из прошлогоднего и позапрошлогоднего выложить?
Мне кто-то обещал записи (аудио) и видео...

----------


## Вишну-рата дас



----------


## Вишну-рата дас



----------


## Susila dasi

Как проводить арати - очень подробно всё показано. Видео на английском и есть текстовый перевод на русский. http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata...C3A31AFFE.html Спасибо преданным из московского храма.

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

харе кришна ! и мои поклоны тоже пусть примут

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

вот ещё пуджа ,но Мадхава Махарадж показывает




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXfH6...layer_embedded

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Вот тут по новый залито:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPkX8...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Narayani d.d.

вишеша-аргьхя. что такое аргхья - понятно, а что значит вишеша?  :namaste:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

вишеша - различие, различные. Соответственно вишеша аргхйа - различные подношения. Слово это нам уже знакомо. Прабхупада боролся с нирвишешей (монизмом и имперсонализмом), где не признается отличие души от Бога. Как мы читаем в его пранаме: нирвишеша-шунйавади пашчатйа деша тарине - "он пришел освободить земли, пораженные философией пустоты и имперсонализма".

----------


## Narayani d.d.

Харе Кришна, дорогой Враджендра Кумар прабху, очень рада Вас видеть  :smilies:  большое спасибо за оперативный ответ.
хочу уточнить один момент: термин "вишеша-аргхья" я взяла из видео  Е.М. Шиталанга Гауранги прабху про арати (текст вот здесь http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata...C3A31AFFE.html )
цитирую: "Очистите предметы для арати, окропив их несколькими каплями вишеша-аргхьи" .
в Панчаратра-прадипе написано: 
" Аргхья 
Смесь аргхья может содержать цветы, белый рис, ячмень, кунжут, траву дарбха, верхушки куши, семена белой горчицы и гандху (сандаловую пасту) - все смешать с водой - или она может содержать йогурт, молоко, белый рис, верхушки куши, ячмень, кунжут и семена белой горчицы - также все смешать с водой. Для освежения воды Вы можете добавить сандаловую пасту. Вода для аргхья упачары может быть как вода саманья-аргхья, так и вода вишеша-аргхья."  

у меня вроде нет 4 главы Панчаратры, а кажется именно там описано более подробно что такое саманья-аргхья и вишеша-аргхья. не могли бы Вы пожалуйста объяснить, как ее делать? 
возможно, дело всего лишь в санскритской терминологии (в которой я не сильна), то есть саманья - это просто одна вода, а вишеша - с ингридиентами (рис, цветы и тд.)? 

и еще вопрос: для аргхьи нужна просто чистая вода или вода священных рек?

с уважением... :namaste: 
PS
надеюсь в этом топике и дальше продолжить отсуждение вопросов, связанных непосредственно с арчаной. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я не специалист в деталях пуджи и ягйи. Иногда аргхйей называют любое подношение, в том числе воду. В этом случа вишеша-аргхйа может означать различные жидкости. Над обычной водой можно произнести особые мантры, чтобы воды священных рек низошли в эту воду. Больше мне добавить нечего.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

В данном случае саманья аргхья это просто вода прошедшая дополнительное очищение с помощью мудр и мантр, а вишеша-аргхья это вода в которую к тому же призывается Божество при помощи соответствующей мула-мантры и биджакшара-мудры. Это (вишеша-аргхья) могущественное средство очищения упачар. Но для ее приготовления вам необходима панчаратрика манра дикша. То бишь вторая инициация. 

Для приготовления аргхьи используется самая чистая вода, которую вы только можете добыть. В частности в квартире это может быть вода взятая из крана на кухне. а не в ванной.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Саманья-аргхья - это средство предварительного очищения, подготавливающее упачару для дальнейших действий в том числе для для окончательного очищения. Вишеша-аргхья - и есть средство для этого окончательного очищения, когда упачара уже может быть предложена Тхакуру.

----------


## vijitatma das

Саманья-аргхья устанавливается с самого начала, еще до того, как человек приступает к поклонению, и используется для самых разных целей, в т.ч. для прокшаны (т.е. окропления), для предварительного поклонения (гуру-пуджи и т.п.). Саманья - значит "общий".
Вишеша-аргхья устанавливается уже в ходе поклонения, перед непосредственным служением Божеству. При помощи мантр и мудр в эту воду призывается Божество, которому мы поклоняемся, и таким образом она обретает духовную природу, как бы уподобляется Божеству по свойствам.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

Дорогие прабху Двиджати Пуджака дас и Виджитатма дас, спасибо за быстрые и развернутые ответы!  :namaste:  
с Вашего позволения продолжим разбирать вопросы по данному топику, для блага всех поклоняющихся.

1) вода Шри Ямуна-деви подойдёт для саманья- и вишеша-аргхьи? (беру воду из крана на кухне, фильтрую, наливаю в лоту и добавляю немного воды, привезенную из Вриндавана из Ямуны - правильно?). если это вода из святой реки - значит ли это, что ее уже не надо очищать, а просто сразу призвать туда Божество?

 если у кого нет воды из святой реки - надо ли сначала призывать святые реки, а потом Божество?

2) если мы проводим арати Шри Шри Гаура-Нитьянанде - мы призываем в сосуд только Шри Гаурангу или обоих Господ?

3) если поклоняемся Шри Шри Радха-Кришне - призываем Кого в сосуд? 

4) (продолжаю по тексту видео-ролика): "Очистите предметы для арати, окропив их несколькими каплями вишеша-аргхьи и показав над ними чакра-, галини-, дхену- и анкуша-мудры. Затем покажите биджакшара-мудру и повторите восемь раз мула-мантру Божества."
КАКОГО Божества, если Их двое или трое? главного? или всех?

с уважением...  :namaste:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

5) когда мы предлагаем вастру - то обычно хлопковый носовой платок. а что если предлагать другие красивые ткани? не обязательно хлопковые?
6) что значат имена Господа Ишана и Джанардана?

----------


## Манджуваника д

Вишну-рата пр. Скажите, а обучающее видео бхога-арпаны существует или пока в процессе? Ждут вайшнавы, ждут милости преданных :vanca calpa:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

вопрос по ачаману:
ОМ АДХОКШАДЖАИА НАМАХ - дотронуться к пр. уху большим и указат. пальцами п. руки
 ОМ НРИСИМХАЙА НАМАХ - дотронуться к лев. уху большим и указат. пальцами п. руки

мне показалось, что на видео Шиталанга пр. использует не указательный палец, а безымянный. так каким? в Панчаратра-прадипе вроде четко написано, что большим и указательным.
а недавно мне один знакомый пуджари вообще сказал, что указательный во время ачамана не используется. о как... просветите пожалуйста.

----------


## Манджуваника д

Нет, Нараяни, Вам не показалось. Так и есть: Шиталанга Гауранга пр. использует безымянный палец. Однако, необходимо делать указательным, как и написано в шастрах. Этот вопрос уже обсуждался. Вишну-рата пр. не знал как можно указать на этот недочет в ролике.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Нет, Нараяни, Вам не показалось.


спасибо. а то я уже всех знакомых пуджари переполошила  :smilies: ))))

----------


## Манджуваника д

:namaste:  ))

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Харе Кришна, Манджуваника, спасибо за ответ по ачаману. Там еще одна ошибка, Ананда Говинда прочитал, что ачаман надо делать с покрытой головой, а Шиталанга и Панчаратра утверждают, что наоборот. По вашему вопросу про ролик о Бхога-арпане: пока, к сожалению, не планируем снимать, нам этот вопрос с переездом храма уже все нервы измотал, не до съемок. Но если жизнь наладится и сможем Шиталангу летом пригласить, то сделаем!

----------


## Манджуваника д

Обязательно наладится, Вишну-рата пр., просто не может не наладиться со временем!! Крепитесь, а мы будем молиться и ждать лета   :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> прочитал, что ачаман надо делать с покрытой головой, а Шиталанга и Панчаратра утверждают, что наоборот.


надоела как голова эта(женская)хоть руби.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

В ролике Шиталанга Гауранга прабху дважды очищает упачары: перед арати и в ходе проведения. Это так положено? Я слышала, что этот ролик делали из двух и поэтому эта манипуляция оказалась продублированной. В общем, как делать правильно?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Еще я заметила, что предлагая аргхйу, он сливает воду из раковины, только предложив Божествам, а когда предлагает маха-прасад, то не сливает воду после предложения каждой персоне. А меня когда учили проводить арати , говорили, что вода сливается после каждой личности. В чем вообще смысл этого действия?

----------


## Манджуваника д

Показывать духовному учителю упачару, которую вы собираетесь предложить, сам процесс предложения и последующее предложение прасада, которым является предмет после того, как предложен - это разные действия.
   Из соображений практичности сложно представить, как будет предлагать пуджари сотне (тысяче) преданных, находящихся в алтарной аргхйу, сливая после каждой личности воду. Кроме того, предлагается упачара Божествам, а не вайшнавам. Вайшнавы принимают ПРАСАД.
   Другими словами, Вас правильно учили. Но необходимо дифференцировать процесс непосредственного предложения упачары от других частей арати. Например, когда вы показываете аргхйу духовному учителю, Вы тоже не отливаете воду из раковины, так как это не предложение, а лишь демонстрация вашего намерения с просьбой принять вашу помощь в поклонении Их Светлостям.

----------

